
Ask HN: Started reading the TAOCP from Knuth, but I’m depressed since it’s hard - bobnarizes
In the coming years I started to lose my computer skills. Decided to refresh them by reading the art of computer programming by Mr. Knuth but some exercises are too complex that that I’m losing the motivation.<p>What can I do to improve myself? Basically I would like to re-learned most of computer fundamentals, since I noticed that I know how to program something, but most of the times without really knowing how the things work.<p>Also learning isolated and by my own is not that great.
======
tlack
Burn the book and collect data from the bonfire.

Everyone is different. Just expand your mind regarding things that interest
you. Your mind is like "ehhh I don't enjoy this material". Which is fine. It's
dry af.

Get really deep in something coding related you do love, and can 2x or 3x your
income with, and come back to TaoCP.

~~~
bobnarizes
You’re right. I will start the other way around. Thank you for the words, I
really appreciate it

